# What's for supper?



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I had Turnipgreen soup and homemade bread.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

I had more tacos. I'm on a taco thing. I had egg sausage and chees tacos for breakfast too. Tonight it was beef n cheese n yogurt n lettuce n onion n tomato.

And a strawberry daquiri for dessert  ... maybe two...we'll see what happens...........


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

...

As you saw on Facebook, I also made bread.

Then I made cranberry pistachio cookies.

Pollo caliente enchiladas with cream sauce for supper.

...


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Leftover homemade bread and biscuits from yesterday.
Tossed salad topped with with garden beets (I covered them when it froze)
And Stouffer's enchiladas on rice.

It is a little unusual but it sounds good!


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Getting ready to head over to her house for chicken fried steak, mashed potatoes and sweet peas as we watch NCIS and NCIS LA tonite.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Made a crock pot of chili with kidney beans. It was supper tonight, and it will be for several upcoming nights. Turned out OK, but I didn't add enough salt, which was easy to remedy after the fact.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

Halibut steak and apple pie ~Georgia


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm just doin' a snacky thing tonight. Right now I have about a cup of walnuts, wasabi peas, almonds, and pistachios mixed together that I'm munching on. Next, I think I'll open a can of black olives and pop a few of those in my mouth. I was thinking of rolling a couple slices of smoked chicken up in some lettuce leaves, but we'll see. Don't feel like cooking anything tonight.


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Smoked pork loin w/ cheese sauce, raw veggies, and a BUNCH of Utz's Cheese Balls.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Roasted lamb sandwich, a handful of cherry tomatoes with a few green olives to keep things interesting, 2 Mandarin oranges.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

I just had snacks for supper. Riceworks Salsa chips actually. 

The doc told me yesterday that I have a popped rib and to not be lifting anything. The pans all looked heavy tonight, so I didn't cook.

Jackie


----------



## dkhern (Nov 30, 2012)

fried pottoes, fried ham, turnip greens, pinto beans, cornbread w/lotsofbuttter, onion, peppersauce. 8ozglass blended whiskey


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

that could be what i have tonight too is a popped rib although i've never heard it called that. it must have happened yesterday when i was lifting heavy wet snow. if i take a deep breath it hurts something awful. that's why i'm up at 315. waiting for the powerful muscle relaxant to take hold. i was hoping to get some brush pulled out in the country tomorrow. i dont think so!~Georgia


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Not feeling too good. I had a scrambled egg, 1/2 a toasted roll and fresh apple juice....James


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

We have some fish and fish sticks for the children, a green salad and the children will have rice (I want to finish the dehydrated rice I have). Children will have some canned fruits for dessert. Nothing fancy :/


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

newfieannie said:


> that could be what i have tonight too is a popped rib although i've never heard it called that. it must have happened yesterday when i was lifting heavy wet snow. if i take a deep breath it hurts something awful. that's why i'm up at 315. waiting for the powerful muscle relaxant to take hold. i was hoping to get some brush pulled out in the country tomorrow. i dont think so!~Georgia


Georgia -I don't know exactly when I did it. And I'd never heard it called that either. He said my rib pops out of its place in the cartilage. I've been just pushing it back in place and holding it if I lean that way or pick something up. He says it will heal if I stop 'popping' it out. The instructions were moist heat, no lifting (or anything that 'pops' it), and naproxin for 6 wks. 
I hope you're better soon.

Jackie


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

you too Jackie. no ,nothing is popping out like that here. it was probably a pulled muscle. the pills kicked in at 4 am and i slept until noon . i have been sewing and vacumning since that. just a twinge there now. i do bounce back rather quickly thank goodness. ~Georgia.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Potato Pizza

Home made pizza dough
Mashed potatoes with bacon 
Motz cheese

Just bake the dough, add the mashed spuds with the bacon mixed in, and top with cheese.
If I had it my way, it would have a ton of veggies and shrooms in it....but my family would balk at it!

I know it's a double carb bomb, but man it's a stick to your ribs kinda meal!!
Fast and easy too


----------



## bstuart29 (Jul 11, 2006)

Tonite made goulash using deer burger I grinded myself


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Chili lime chicken burgers with sliced avacado on top, steamed cauliflower, broccoli, brussel sprouts and carrots.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

jwal10 said:


> Not feeling too good. I had a scrambled egg, 1/2 a toasted roll and fresh apple juice....James


Hope ya feel better soon James!


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm working my way through the leftovers from cooking for friends who visited earlier this week. So it's leftover pizza fixings (sliced mushrooms, onions, peppers) with homemade tomato sauce and dough, with a salad. No potatoes, I'm happy to report.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

Not for supper, since I just pulled them outa the freezer, but sometime tomorrow since #3 son is home.

Some 1" plus porkchops and corn on the cob. I stuff the porkchops with whatever sounds good, and is available outa the fridge or cupboard. Then toss them into the smoker. I've had some that are better than 'nother, but they've all been good!


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

...

Last night's was so good we had it again 

...


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Beans and cornbread.


----------



## Centralilrookie (Jul 12, 2012)

I won't be home till Friday night but Saturday night, ham and beans with a certain young ladies(Glazed) sweet potato pie. The pie is sinfully delicious.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

We had veggie soup, no grains/mac/rice or anything like that in it, just veggies, tomatoes, gr beef.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

The last two months of my pregnancy I had three ribs that would dislocate all the dang time. Ended up going to a chiropractor three times a week for the entire time...couldn't/wouldn't take anything for it. Hurts like a mother---. LOL

Last night had a big baked potato with onion, garlic, yogurt, peas, ham, turkey, tomato, green pepper and cheese.

And a strawberry daquiri for dessert LOL....just one though.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Homemade beef burritos and Spanish rice.

The gaaaasss! Oh, the gas!


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

...

I am glad you like my pie, centralilrookie ... made me smile.

Tonight I think I'm going to fry up some backstrap, and serve with creamed potatoes, gravy, green beans and fresh bread.

...


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Ardie/WI said:


> Homemade beef burritos and Spanish rice.
> 
> The gaaaasss! Oh, the gas!


Translates the same in all states and nations. Made me laugh.


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

Deer tacos tonight, deer chilli tommorow and hopefully fresh backstrap saturday evening!


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

...

I so wish my freezer was that full of venison ... Prayers are unanswered so far.

...


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

I've got the best pot of soup for supper, yummy! Its yellow potoes, leeks, onion, garlic and chicken. Its really good with french bread or garlic toast, but alas, no bread for me.

Jackie


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

glazed said:


> ...
> 
> I so wish my freezer was that full of venison ... Prayers are unanswered so far.
> 
> ...


Surely their oughta be a handsome hunter in tejas, to fill your freezer, if ya cant fill it yo self!


----------



## momof2 (Mar 28, 2003)

glazed said:


> ...
> 
> I am glad you like my pie, centralilrookie ... made me smile.
> 
> ...


How do you fry your backstrap? I pan fried mine with just olive oil & seasoning last night but I was thinking there has to be a tastier way.

I want you to post some mexican recipies soon!!!! Your stuff always sounds so good and I love mexican food.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

it's usually some kind of fish every night. tonight was haddock. apricot pie for dessert. ~Georgia.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

I made sweet n sour chicken w/steamed rice and veggies


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Ham and eggs I think sounds good tonight.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

A cup of homemade minestrone soup.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Pork chops, gravy, mashed potatoes, green beans and biscuits.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

vicker... trade ya.


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

momof2 said:


> How do you fry your backstrap? I pan fried mine with just olive oil & seasoning last night but I was thinking there has to be a tastier way.
> 
> I want you to post some mexican recipies soon!!!! Your stuff always sounds so good and I love mexican food.


One of the tastiest ways is simple, bread with flour and fry like chicken or pork chops, make gravy with the drippings. Not healthy, but good.

Back strap is also good smoked, on the grill, stir fry etc....

With venidon cook done, but dont burn.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Sounds healthy to me. Well unless you are making gravy with a vat of vegetable oil lol rendered animal lard goes a long way and is better for you than veggie oils.

I usually lightly coat the skillet with a little lard and cut the backstrap into 1/2 inch or so slices and sear then turn the heat down. Sometimes I use a little flour and salt and pepper sometimes not. Always turns out nice and tender. And then of course I make gravy with the juices lol.

Also have done some wonderful things with venison and fruit...raspberries especially..sear the tenderloin and then bake with mashed raspberries and juice....tasty stuff. You don't need gravy then the syrup the fruit and meat juices turn into is wonderful.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

I decided to skip the eggs and fry up some cabbage instead to go with the ham chunks. Then I added some of last nights veggies to the pot. ( green beans, carrots and brussel sprouts) Glass of tomatoe juice with lime and hot sauce.


----------



## momof2 (Mar 28, 2003)

That does sound good... I usually don't bread stuff but I think I will try it. I usually grill it but it was raining last night so I pan fried it... it was good but grilling is better.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

corn dog,,,,glass of milk


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Not a thing after seeing Glazed lovely hand tonight. Yep, not a thing, LOL.


----------



## mickm (Jul 23, 2010)

Yep, we butcher fall and spring, and render our own lard. Its what i use for frying about everything, making busquits, pie crust etc....

Really, backstrap is pretty hard to mess up!

One of boys favorite meals is venison roast, cooked in the crock pot. Simple, salt pepper, and some garlic.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

...

 I'm sorry cindilu, I really am 

...


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

momof2 said:


> How do you fry your backstrap? I pan fried mine with just olive oil & seasoning last night but I was thinking there has to be a tastier way.
> 
> I want you to post some mexican recipies soon!!!! Your stuff always sounds so good and I love mexican food.


I just saw this ... I can't sleep from the throbbing shoulder so I am laying in the dark scrolling around on my phone.

I do my blackstrap like mick described ... 

I let it sit in a large bowl on the counter for most of the day ... Egg, milk, salt, pepper, and garlic.

I had flour, cornmeal, salt, pepper, garlic, and grated Parmesan combined in another large bowl ... And it sat most of the day on the Ã§ounter too.

Lots of the spices ... I have a heavy hand.

I fried in coconut oil.

Left the crusties in the skillet ... Used some of the flour mixture to make the rue for the gravy.

My middle and youngest miracles HATE venison, even though every time I make it they go for seconds ... lol ... They don't know they are eating it ... If they do know it's venison they won't touch it, but if they don't know they can't get enough.

I am waiting for the right time to tell them the truth.



If you want Mexican, honey, I can show you Mexican. For real.



Do you want the pollo caliente enchilada filling? 

...


----------



## momof2 (Mar 28, 2003)

Glazed... post as many mexican recipies as you want to. I am going to print them up... I LOVE mexican and your meals make my mouth water just reading them.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i have never had mexican food. i'll be looking forward to trying some recipes when you are able to post Glazed.

no fish for tonight for a change!. i was craving macaroni and cheese. some pineapple brownies with coffee and pineapple icing for dessert. ~Georgia


----------



## bstuart29 (Jul 11, 2006)

momof2 said:


> That does sound good... I usually don't bread stuff but I think I will try it. I usually grill it but it was raining last night so I pan fried it... it was good but grilling is better.


I only bread my venison if I'm making like steak and mushroom gravy.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

glazed said:


> ...
> 
> I'm sorry cindilu, I really am
> 
> ...


Glazed, I was teasing with ya'll. Really I was. I come from medical families where the talk around the dinner table is surgery, blood and guts. Nothing fazes me, really it doesn't. And if I lived any where close to you I would have butterflies on that because I know that is what my x in laws would have done.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Carbonara with crusty bread and salad


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I've got my 8yo great nephew this weekend. Tonight it is tacos, with venison, corn tortillas and such.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Went to Golden Corral tonight. Had a little piece of steak, that was done perfectly. Had a piece of fried chicken. And some fish nuggets. And vegetables. No salad, (only coz I eat it so much at home) no bread, no deserts. Just meat and green stuff. It was pretty darn good!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Fried chicken actually sounds good.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

I'm too tired to cook, been putting in a new kitchen floor. I made chips from some flour tortillas and mixed up some queso. It was pretty good too.


----------



## bstuart29 (Jul 11, 2006)

Today I am making homemade hamburger helper(with deer burger) along with mashed potoes and corn


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Going out to lunch today with friends. Yes I am wearing jean, very little make up and my hair is in a knot on the back of my head. My friends are just going to have to put up with that look, lol. Here is where we are heading out to lunch/dinner. 

http://lighthousecenterbakery.com/


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Ham salad for sandwiches and veggie soup. I wrap my ham salad in lettuce leaves, DH puts his on crackers, but daughter uses bread.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Organic grass-fed Butcher's Choice steak fresh picked this morning.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

it's in the mid 30's today so it's going to be Chili and cornbread.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I love chili and cornbread. I have a couple of qrts in the frige right now that I need to process from last Wed.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Corned beef brisket, cabbage and small red-skinned potatoes.


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

Salmon and rice!! either beans or peas as well. tomorrow a chicken stir fry


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Tonight it's gonna be baked chicken thighs, potato salad, brussel sprouts and maybe corn or maybe sweet peas. Depends on how I feel once I get started. I think we'll have triple cherry fruit cocktail with extra mandarin oranges for dessert


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

same as FM. also blueberry cobbler for dessert. ~Georgia.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Baked potato and a thin cut ribeye.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Just realized I'm "liking" everybody's stuff coz I haven't eaten all day and I'm gettin' hungry now! 
I put boneless pork chops in the crock pot earlier, with onions, peppers, celery and Fajita seasoning. It's done now, so I'll make a salad and put slices of it on top.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Baked chicken breasts with peppers, onions and other vegetables, and biscuit style herb dumplings.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

last nights supper


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

lovin my homemade grill


----------



## trish4prez (Jul 9, 2006)

Last night, was stuffed green peppers. Tonight, after a long day of hiking, driving, and cleaning, I had a handfull of grapes for dinner.


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

elkhound said:


> lovin my homemade grill


 

my kid made one of those like that years ago, so they could cook their hot dogs and hamburgers for lunch! nothing simpler and it got them picking up sticks all over the pastures.


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

newfieannie said:


> same as FM. also blueberry cobbler for dessert. ~Georgia.


:l33t:now i realized i shoulda gotten my boy to pick up some blueberries while he was down east! he did have a pick up truck with him, and it was cold enough to keep the berries froze! may have a freind comeing up from PEI soon, have to get a room finished and then they move up.


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

it is my daughter's birthday at the end of the month. She wants what she calls 'pioneer' birthday party, which means cooking outside with the Dutch ovens. We did the same last year and we made bread on a stick and soup. 
This year she wants to get all fancy, so she wants to make pizza on a fire outside. I bought a pizza stone and hope it works on charcoal.
i promised we test cook it before, so tonight we have pioneer pizza.... outside.... in the snow....we had our first real cold night last night and our first snow this winter, just today! me and my big mouth ... sigh.
i will make some (WARM) apricot pie for desert!


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Warm apricot pie? Oh my!


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Baked wild caught salmon with baked potatoes and veggies.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

It will be Chili the next day or two for me.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Same here, Tammy! I've got chili cookin' as I type this This cold weather just calls for some chili and all the fixin's.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Carmel popcorn for supper........Steak for desert.....

-12 here (cold) today


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

And here I thought 28 with a windchill making it feel like 19 was cold! I'd share my chili if you were closer


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Kilbasa, steamed broccoli and carrots. Also have cooked cabbage going. I'm big on vegetables.


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Baked chicken, leftover meatloaf, cabbage, cornbread, mashed taters and rice...


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

<sigh...> It's boring to say pizza again, but I had more dough left over from my friends' visit than I realized. Hate to waste it. So.... Aaaagain.....












Oh, dear. We are taking pictures of our food. Yes, we are much at our leisure this evening.


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

It IS after all, Monday night...


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Raeven I will trade you some chili and cornbread for that pizza!!


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

LOL, tambo, sounds like a deal! I can only eat 3 pieces anyway!!


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

This Chili is going to be hard to eat tomorrow it will be the forth time.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

<handing over half the pizza and a fresh salad....> That's just wrong.


----------



## Sunflowerhill (Dec 30, 2012)

Two quart jars of deer stew warmed on the stove with crackers.. yum!


----------



## MoTightwad (Sep 6, 2011)

Thick sliced bacon and pancakes with warm syrup. Milk for me, hot chocolate for hubby. we do breakfast for supper a lot in the winter.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

tambo said:


> This Chili is going to be hard to eat tomorrow it will be the forth time.


Thankfully, with a growing boy in the house, I don't have to worry very much about leftovers.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Deer soup and cornbread.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

tambo said:


> This Chili is going to be hard to eat tomorrow it will be the forth time.


Chili burgers

Chili dogs

I am going to have a salad and spaghetti. More salad as I'm watching my girlish figure.


----------



## rileyjo (Feb 14, 2005)

Chicken and roasted vegetables. Baked apple for dessert.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Field peas and rice.


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Another hanger steak and salad.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Laura said:


> Another hanger steak and salad.


What is a hanger steak?

Thanks to Tambo.... I just scarfed 2 chili dogs..... my poor figure.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

...

Tacos de Oaxaca with venison ... Arroz Poblano ... Homemade tortillas ... And a delicious grape and pecan dish for dessert that I don't have a name for.

...


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

We got above freezing 32,,,,today !!!!! 

Ice Cream,,,&,,a T-bone


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

glazed said:


> ...
> 
> Tacos de Oaxaca with venison ... Arroz Poblano ... Homemade tortillas ... *And a delicious grape and pecan dish for dessert* that I don't have a name for.
> 
> ...


Recipe please.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I made a brownie in a mug for dessert tonight. By the way that chili wasn't hard to eat after all. It was raining and freezing rain so if not for the chili it would've been something out of a machine.:yuck:


----------



## Warwalk (May 25, 2011)

I just picked up some KFC tonight. Easypeasy...


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Last night was salmon, a salad, and steamed assorted veggies.
Tonight was some left overs...Kilbasa, broccoli, green beans, carrots, tomato juice with lime and hot sauce.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

lonelytree said:


> What is a hanger steak?
> 
> Thanks to Tambo.... I just scarfed 2 chili dogs..... my poor figure.


Most folks don't know about them because the butcher kept that cut for himself. Loaded with flavor. There's only two on each beef. They're located near the diaphragm.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

lonelytree said:


> Recipe please.


Softened Cream Cheese, one block
One can of sweetened condensed milk
A whole lot of pecans, finely chopped
A whole lot of fresh grapes, cut in half

I need a name for this.

...


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Tonight, chicken patty, steamed cabbage, green beans and carrots.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

That ain't hard...I'd call it delicous! I love that cream cheese!



glazed said:


> I need a name for this.
> 
> ...


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

I've got some boneless pork ribs thawed that were meant for the smoker, but think I'll put a couple in a skillet with some taters frying in another one.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

glazed said:


> Softened Cream Cheese, one block
> One can of sweetened condensed milk
> A whole lot of pecans, finely chopped
> A whole lot of fresh grapes, cut in half
> ...


Stir and cool in fridge?


----------



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

Eating low carb (down 5 pounds in a week woot) Egg salad and salad greens


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

lonelytree said:


> Stir and cool in fridge?


...

You can but, actually, the cream cheese mixture seems to absorb the flavor of the natural grape juice better if left out in room temperature.

Of course you refrigerate if there is any leftover ... as with most anything/everything, it is better the next day.

...


----------



## bstuart29 (Jul 11, 2006)

Tonite for supper I'm having Speghetti Red using deer burger


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Homegrown pork roast, potato, onion, carrots and a big fresh green salad. Fruit salad for dessert ...grapes, almonds, roasted pecans and apples in a sugar and cinnamon greek yogurt.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Mixed spring greens with sliced cucumbers, radishes, cherry toms, artichoke hearts, black olives with mild blue cheese dressing and a mound of egg salad on top.


----------



## Warwalk (May 25, 2011)

@Glazed ~ you can call it Creme salade du raisine.... not sure if i'm saying that right, but it's supposed to mean "creamed grape salad" in french. Everything sounds better in French, lol.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Tonight,,,,,Steak, green beans,ans, a Chocolate malt.

Accidentally bought cut green beans,,,yuk,,,Tell me....

Why do cut green beans taste so different than whole ??????


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I went out and ate Chinese. Work kicked my rear these three days.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

My great nephews and I are hanging out with an old friend and his son. We had cubed venison, green beans, blackeyed peas and rice. We took the telescope out and looked at the moon and Jupiter, and now they are just about asleep.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I wanted to roast a chicken in the dutch oven on the fire pit while I was off but the high is only going to be in the mid thirties both days. It's been real nice weather yesterday and today while I was at work.:smack:awh:gre:


----------



## bstuart29 (Jul 11, 2006)

L.A. said:


> Tonight,,,,,Steak, green beans,ans, a Chocolate malt.
> 
> Accidentally bought cut green beans,,,yuk,,,Tell me....
> 
> Why do cut green beans taste so different than whole ??????


It is interesting how the tasye can very from whole to cut to my favorite french style. I bought a bean frencher at the local Mennonite store and do most of my beans that way.


----------



## bjba (Feb 18, 2003)

Schweinebraten, green beans, dinner rolls.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Roasted in the oven chicken with onions and carrots and fresh bread.


----------



## rileyjo (Feb 14, 2005)

Salmon and rice for me...with no green beans ever!
I love growing them but dont like to eat them cooked, either cut up or whole.

That chicken looks awesome, Tammy.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

No fire pit but I am roasting a chicken right now. Going to have with cauliflower and broccoli, mashed potatoes and some of zong's biscuits.  That I am getting ready to make with his recipe...just so it is clear...Zong isn't here LOL...not that it would be bad if he were...well maybe he wouldn't agree...haha.

Lots of fresh air last two days has made me a little silly...but I am loving it! What is going into the garden list is getting longer and longer and longer and longer.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Roasting a chicken here too. I usually do it on the grill, but it's in the oven. Going to have it with mashed potatoes, green peas, orb and biscuits.


----------



## bstuart29 (Jul 11, 2006)

Tonite ion the Crockpot I am making a home raised pork roast along with potatoes and carrots.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Chicken and glazed's homemade dumplings. Glazed these dumplings are wonderful. I used the chicken broth for the liquid. When I rolled them out I could see little bits of chicken through out the dough.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Flour tortillas make a good quick dumpling too. My ex-wife used canned biscuits, but I didn't like them that much. I usually make my own, but my sister here uses flour tortillas, and they are not that bad.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

pork sausage bolognese ragu w/egg noodles and a big green salad...mmmmmm...


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Yakisoba Chicken, a Japanese stir fry made with chicken cooked in soy sauce/chili paste/garlic and tossed with buckwheat soba noodles, carrot, cabbage and onion.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

I have no idea what I am having for dinner. I still have a cold, so, probably a cup of orange juice.

Although, those dumplings look really good.

One of the cooks I used to watch all the time on the Food Network, a long time ago when I watched TV.

[youtube]XJdLIlxnPKo[/youtube]


----------



## indianjoe (Jan 12, 2011)

Tambo,
tell me about that good looking bread!


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

I worked late tonight so stopped at the store and got an already roasted chicken. Am steaming 1/2 a small acorn squash, and having brussel sprouts and I might make a small salad to go with.


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Homemade chili, Fritos, and cheese... cold boiled tater for dessert...


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Today would have been SUCH a good day for chilli! I've been freezing all day! I wore fur lined gloves on my ride to work, and my hands stayed icy cold. Got inside the building and back to my room and got the great news that the heater wasn't working in my room and the room across the hall. (of course not) It was in the low 60's. I keep a sweater there, and it was better then a kick in the butt with a frozen boot, but it didn't help THAT much! I needed one of those old lady nursing home lap pads or something. Toward the end of the day it got fixed. By then it's time to go out into the freezing cold again. Inside the store was cold. I didn't even take off my earmuffs. I've got a long fuzzy robe thingy on over my clothes because it's taking FOREVER for this place to warm up. If I had a big pot of chilli here, I'd probably jump in!!
I'm gonna put on like, 99 blankets on my bed tonight. 
Whine OFF.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Well, tonight it's either fried chicken strips, or hamburger helper,,,,Still deciding which....

Having a Hershey bar while I decide,,,,,,,,,


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

indianjoe said:


> Tambo,
> tell me about that good looking bread!


I made it using a recipe for French Bread off the back of the Red Star yeast packet. Recipe for 1 loaf.

2 3/4 to 3 cups flour
1 packet instant yeast
1 tsp salt
1 1/4 cup water

Mix. Knead for 5 to 8 min. Let rise until it doubled. Punch down shape into loaf. Let rise again. Bake at 425 for 25-30 minutes. I made it into 2 small loaves.


----------



## Fair Light (Oct 13, 2010)

Homemade Chicken nuggets and homemade mac and cheese..with a tossed salad that I have to use up soon...Granddaughters here for dinner...so it is a kiddie menu.....still pretty good though....still trying to decide on what to fix for tomorrow.....came to this thread looking for ideas...


----------



## Jade1096 (Jan 2, 2008)

Neckbones in a pot of pinto beans, cornbread, jalapeno pickles, and milk.
(Beer for Manthing).


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Jade1096 said:


> Neckbones in a pot of pinto beans, cornbread, jalapeno pickles, and milk.
> (Beer for Manthing).


Yum Yum I love neckbones.


----------



## Jade1096 (Jan 2, 2008)

tambo said:


> Yum Yum I love neckbones.


Me too!!!!


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

We had the leftover venison/vegetable soup from last week. It was starting to get good, but it's gone now.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Honey ham and cheese sandwich salad and chips... what a gorgeous day it was here...was just awesome.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

It's only 9 degrees here. Hardly a gorgeous day. I culled my last pie quality jack-o-lantern today to make down east Maine pumpkin bread, iced pumpkin cookies, baked salted seeds, and pumpkin pie. Tomorrow morning will be pumpkin pancakes. I get these recipes by just typing pumpkin into the search bar at Allrecipes.com and then sort by rating. It never lets me down. Aside from that made some loaves of bread. I only go on baking marathons when it's cold like today.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

I made a salad with mixed greens, sliced strawberries, and blue cheese dressing, chilli lime turkey burgers (no bun) and asparagus.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Left over chicken and rice.


----------



## Warwalk (May 25, 2011)

I don't think I'll be eating it tonight, but so far I've spun out hawaiian 'portagee' sausage and some brats... still have my kielbasa to go, but I've got a beer up in me so I might keep the ground in the fridge til tomorrow. The portagee and the kielbasa have to take a smoke, and while it's not a long one, it's after 7:00...


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

You talking about chourico or linguica?


----------



## bstuart29 (Jul 11, 2006)

I made goulash tonite


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

http://cookingonthesound.blogspot.com/2013/01/gorgonzola-steak-burgers.html


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

Had some guests over for an eating meeting, mostly deer hunters. Camp stew, lima beans, and collard greens...with cracklin' cornbread of course.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

I had black lentils and ham, cornbread, and yellow califlower w/ queso blanco.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Beef pot roast with carrots, red potaoes and onions. Dessert was a handful of Bing cherries. (Gonna have some SUPER soup from the leftovers!)

Mon


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

jiggs dinner. for dessert i had blueberry cheesecake. ~Georgia.


----------



## Warwalk (May 25, 2011)

@Doodlemom ~ Linguica; though the hawaiian version uses pineapple juice and turbinado sugar as the main flavors. It's a sweet breakfast sausage they normally eat with scrambled eggs and rice. I'm supposed to smoke it, but the recipe didn't say what to smoke it with, blargh! I'm opting for a fitty fitty blend of alder and oak. Why? I have no idea, lol! (I just figured they didn't have hickory out that way, and my smokewood supply is somewhat limited, heh!). Also, I'll use the same wood for the kielbasa, although the flavorings for the kielbasa are substantially different, with mine having a whole buncha minced garlic. This will be four sassij'es in total: Kielbasa, Hawaiian Portagee Lingicua, Brat's (J'ville style), and Boerewars. I got two recipes from my new cookbook, and two from this web site:

http://lpoli.50webs.com/index.htm


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

I made a big pot of soup. Chicken, red/green peppers, onions, celery, sliced broccoli stalks, cabbage, tomatoes, carrots, and chopped turnip greens. Really good, but better the next day. So I had soup and an apple.


----------



## Warwalk (May 25, 2011)

We should start posting recipes for some of this. There are so many amazing cooks on here that are creating so many amazing dishes, and they all sound so good! Plus, with ever'boddeh being from all over the North American continent (and a few from beyond) it's really cool to see what some people eat. =)


----------



## Warwalk (May 25, 2011)

@Newfie ~ I had to google to find out what a Jiggs Dinner was, but it looks fantastic! It looks like that's kind of a specialty of the maritime provinces? What goes into yours? It seems to be a veritable smorgasbord of ingredients, no?


----------



## bstuart29 (Jul 11, 2006)

On this wet and cool day going to make some potatto soup


----------



## arcticow (Oct 8, 2006)

Gluten free spaghetti, with tons of diced tomatoes and green chiles mixed in...


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

Tonight is hubby's choice....of a place to either take-out from or eat out!


----------



## rileyjo (Feb 14, 2005)

Cornbread sausage casserole with coleslaw and good coffee.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

Jiggs Dinner is just salt meat carrott ,pot,cabbage etc. peas pudding dumplings. tonight i had the leftovers turned into hash. i think that was even better. ~Georgia.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Chili. I was going to make a pot-roast, but it's only half done. The meat is done, but with no veggies. I was cooking the chili too. My pop's battery went out on him while he was at church today, and it turned into an all day affair. The new battery is charging and I have to go get the car in a few.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Homemade chicken salad with crackers.


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

medium fire bison curry (could not find the Cummin) on basmati rice and yellow pepper strips with a ginger cabin.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Went to Golden Coral with a friend today. He treated. If I eat there, I don't eat anything in the morning or for the rest of the day. I hadn't seen him for several weeks, so it was nice to get together today. Then we drove around looking at apartments.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

spaghetti and'a spicy meat'a balls only the pasta was store bought + extra tender home grown sirloin steak and tumms just in case . my sisterin law made rabbit casarol yesterday .i'm thinking they may be getting conveted to home grown to.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Dog,,,,,,,if he don't stay out of the garbage........!!!!!!!!


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Tonight mixed greens salad with toms, radishes, artichoke hearts, onions, and a mound of tuna fish salad on top and a little Asian dressing drizzled around. And some yellow/orange carrots/ snap peas/ broccoli/ and red pepper mix of vegetables on the side.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

Last night was homemade chicken soup and salad.

Tonight will be wine braised Italian sausages, salad and bread.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

...

Roasted Poblano Chicken & Hominy Soup

View attachment 3606


This is what I posted on my facebook a few minutes ago ... I think foaly wants the recipe 

...


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

I think I'm going to have a bowl of Cheerios with banana!! 

Hubby and 12 year old son are off at youth group

20 year old daughter at school

22 year old and 10 year old daughters went shopping

Which leaves me home ALONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Leftover tater soup. I made the best soup yesterday and have some leftover.... Well I did when I left for work, will see about when I get home...


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Calzones made in the wood burner.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

Tonight is pulled pork from the crockpot (thank heavens for the crockpot today!) along with cole slaw.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

leftover salt meat stew and dumplings. tapioca for dessert. ~Georgia.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Last night was salad with Asian dressing, savory roasted chicken, and steamed edamame with sea salt. (wasn't too impressed with the edamame) Discovered organic yellow corn and sweet potato tortilloa chips made by Garden of Eatin. I already love their Red, Hot and Blues chips but the sweet potato ones could be my new favorite snacky thing!


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2013)

I had to google edamame. A type of soybean. In 1960 my dad read that soybeans were going to be the crop of the future. So, he planted a couple acres. We tried them out, of course. being poor white trash, we put fatback and salt in them, like any other bean. They tasted like fatback and salt. Absolutely no taste or character at all! But, man you should have seen the rabbits and deer in that little field. 
After I built this house, I got a couple loads of fill dirt to level out the front yard, and planted soybeans to keep the dirt from washing. Once they started dying back, I threw grass seed out, and the soybean roots had made a pretty good web to hold the ground from washing, and all the stalks and drying leaves shaded the tender grass while it took. I tried eating them again, but being a sophisticated city slicker now, I roasted them with salt. They tasted like salt! Still no taste. And the rabbits and deer still love them, too.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Roasted chicken with rosemary, garlic, lemon and red potatoes. Threw in some baked acorn squash from the garden. I'll make the rest of it into soup tomorrow.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

LOL I'm roasting a chicken tomorrow. Stuffing, frenched green beans and maybe carrots.

Love the subway tile behind your stove and is that stove a Viking or a Wolf?


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Mmmmmm, TI, sounds wonderful! 

Thanks re the subway tile... it's easy to keep clean. There are some decorative tiles in there, also, out of sight of that pic.












The stove is a DCS, Dynamic Cooking Systems. I researched a lot before purchasing... would have loved a Wolf, will never own a Viking. Never forgot the story told by someone reviewing them that his routine was to turn on the burner, then leap across the kitchen and wait for the burner to ignite in a not-so-little explosion. Said he tried for literally years to get Viking to fix it. They never did.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

WOW!!!!

I think your stove is as big as my entire kitchen.LOL After looking at that kitchen pic, I might have to have a cigarette


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

ROFL!! Well, maybe you'll feel better to see where I started:












Here's the rest of the "After." Steve and I did all the work ourselves except the electrical.












My favorite story about the other half was the friend who came over and asked, "So when are you going to finish the cabinetry?" She didn't realize we'd done two different colors on purpose.


----------



## foxfiredidit (Apr 15, 2003)

Yer gonna have to do something about that camera work Rae. That chicken looks good enough to eat. I've got a kitchen, dining room, living room, den, and a couple bedrooms in the same amount of space as that frying pan!!!


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Southwestern corn chowder and grilled cheese. Dang good!


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

I'm not to envious of much, but I still lust after your kitchen! The house is a womans castle, or so my small train of thought runs...and my cooking is pretty limited!

I'd still trade you a spotted pup and a three legged horse for that butcher block though? But you have to throw in the knifes, as well????

Wondering what an old Monarch combination would look like, incorporated in there????



Raeven said:


> Mmmmmm, TI, sounds wonderful!
> 
> Thanks re the subway tile... it's easy to keep clean. There are some decorative tiles in there, also, out of sight of that pic.
> 
> ...


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Raeven, can you come visit my kitchen? LOL It needs experienced help.

I made homemade pork sausage and curried eggs for super last night. Curry was needed after a day out in the cool sunshine prepping garden beds and planting.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Nothing because I've worked 29 hrs the last two days with 12 more today. I need a house husband! Any volunteers?


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

LOL, tell you what, WhyNot... I'll give you experienced kitchen design tips in exchange for some hints on how to make my pics smaller -- which I believe is what Fox was gently trying to tell me... I don't know how to resize 'em. I just snap 'em, upload 'em and post 'em. :ashamed:

Littlejoe, I agonized over purchasing that butcher block. It's been with me for over 20 years now, and I won't say what it cost when I bought it. I remember I laid out a piece of grid paper cut to its dimensions, taped it to the floor and walked around it for a month before finally deciding I'd spend that much money to chop vegetables and meat. Never, ever regretted it. It's been the heart of my kitchen since its acquisition, and the new kitchen here was wholly designed around it. Not sure it's worth a spotted pup and a three-legged horse, though. 

tambo, apologies for the thread hijack. I'm sure everyone will be glad to get back to our regularly-scheduled supper programming.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

That's just fine Raeven. It's all interesting. I love your kitchen too and the butcher block and THAT CHICKEN!!


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I just started two Boston Butts on the grill. What we don't eat tonight will go in the freezer. I saved the shells from the pecans we cracked and will toss a handful of those on the coals now and then. Should be ready about 1900.


----------



## gaucli (Nov 20, 2008)

wow..beautiful kitchen!! It looks so much bigger for some reason. I would love this kitchen!


----------



## bstuart29 (Jul 11, 2006)

Today making deer steak, mash pots, mushroom gravy and corn


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

gaucli said:


> wow..beautiful kitchen!! It looks so much bigger for some reason. I would love this kitchen!


gaucli... thanks. 

It looks so much bigger because it IS so much bigger.  We doubled the size of the kitchen by enclosing an existing patio area. Created a new mudroom, too, which allowed me to turn the old mudroom into a proper pantry. It was a decent remodeling project.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Rae, I really really need your help in designing my new kitchen. I LOVE LOVE LOVE yours. So picture a 20 by 10 foot kitchen and draw it up for me, lol. Good job on your design and all, you did a really really good job.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

cindilu... I've seen your beautiful home design stuff! You don't need ANY help from me, but that's a really sweet thing to say. Thank you!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Raeven said:


> cindilu... I've seen your beautiful home design stuff! You don't need ANY help from me, but that's a really sweet thing to say. Thank you!


No, really I do. I love design and decorating but the kitchen, you own that. That is the area I need help in. And to me the kitchen is the most important room in the house. So design away lol.


----------



## rileyjo (Feb 14, 2005)

Raeven, your renos are beautiful. 
I love working on projects in the house.

Dinner tonight is baked spaghetti squash. I'm also nomming on roasted good garlic drizzled with dark chocolate. It sounds weird but garlic and chocolate go amazingly well together.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Tonight, one of my best guys friends is coming over to cook me my favorite foods so we are having sushi, and spring rolls, smoothies and who knows what else he is going to cook up. He is a master chef, should open up his own restaurant and is dang good in the kitchen. I guess while he is going his thing I might try to rototill the garden or something? Not sure about this guy thing in the kitchen but I am sure my friends will enjoy it. It will be a friends get together and once a week we try to do this.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

rileyjo... I'm gonna have to try that roasted garlic and dark chocolate. I can see it, I really can!

cindilu, I will bend some effort. Why don't you PM me with some particulars: Color preferences, where the plumbing is, etc.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i'd die happy with a kitchen like that! i have thought of making it bigger but i'd have to cut into my dining room and it's not gonna happen. i had roasted chicken tonight and all the trimmings too. didn't do much fooling with it though. poked it in one of those roasting bags which i never use. came out a little anemic but everything tasted good . apple pie for dessert. ~Georgia


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

I wanted Pizza. But I had a couple scrambled eggs with shredded zuchinni in them, and a chopped up veggie patty. Oh, and tomato juice. That is SO NOT pizza!


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2013)

Dang, Summer!! I wanted a couple scrambled eggs. But had pizza instead. Not so hep on the shredded zuchinni though. I even faced the screaming hordes of last minute beer and chip shoppers to get eggs. 40 cents a dozen and I had $10 of free cash vouchers.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Ha Ha, I feel like we're in one of those old Reesie Cup commercials...
"Hey! You got peanut butter in my chocolate! Hey! You got chocolate in my peanut butter!" Mmmmm....chocolate....oh great! Now I want Pizza AND chocolate!

Well, I'd say you scored good tonight Zong. I can't remember the last time I saw .40 eggs! Guess that'd be worth facing the "screaming hordes" for! LOL!


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Last night I had....PIZZA! I wanted to buy one from a pizza place on the way home from work, but I didn't really want to spend the money. So I got one from Aldi, and then sliced up tomatoes, fresh garlic, onions, and then put a few hot peppers on it with some Italion seasoning. Pretty good! 
I'll probably take some to work today for lunch.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Well I made some potato soup with ham and when I was adding the salt at the last the top came off of the big container of sea salt and like a cup of salt dumped into the pot. I scooped out what I could and added a bunch more milk, but today I'll just cook up a bunch more potatoes and hope that fixes it. At this point it's "Campbell soup salty" ha.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

I'm still not feeling great but I'm thinking of making shepherd's pie for dinner tonight.


----------



## bstuart29 (Jul 11, 2006)

I need to use up this deer steak so going to have deer steak again with mashed pots, mushroom gravy and green beans


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

I made a turkey meat loaf sort of. I added green and yellow peppers, onions, etc to it. I put it in a round cake pan though, and will cut it in wedges. Saved enough back to roll up into little meat balls that will simmer in a tomato broth. I will steam some cabbage to go with.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

We have a tradition in our home. Whenever we have to dig out from a snowstorm, we get Chinese food for dinner. Since we got over 2 feet of snow, I think I'm going to even order some extra fried rice for me!


----------



## bstuart29 (Jul 11, 2006)

Had potato soup, it's something I could eat almost every day


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Must be a soup night. Split pea with ham for me.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

BBQ Chicken, Scalloped potatos, Early peas and a salad. Winter food.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Normaly I make my "Tamale Meatballs" out of half hamburger, and half sausage. Theres a lot of spices that go in them, and in the tomato broth they simmer in. When done, they taste just like tamales. 
I made a batch out of ground turkey, and it lightened up the recipe, plus I didn't get heartburn like I sometimes do on the regular ones, plus they were really, really good!
So I had tamale meatballs with sauce over rice, and green beans.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

extra tender pork tenderloin (home grown lots o extra milk) breaded n fried .Home made biskits and gravy,and fried apples; breakfast or supper who cares i'm single :sing:


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

Little Beefer is home from freezer camp. Stress free organic green pasture grass fed beef. T-Bone steaks, sauted crimini mushrooms and spring green salad with homemade French dressing.

It doesn't get any better than this, what beef is supposed to taste like. 

Cheezeburgers tomorrow night.


----------



## bstuart29 (Jul 11, 2006)

Makin biscuits n gravy tonite


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Mexican Fajita Bowl


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I grew all of this but the tenderloin.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm on the hunt for the perfect pizza place. I tried a new one tonight, and it was really good (and really expensive darn it) but it wasn't "the ONE". Now I'm having part of my dark choclate candy bar from last night. Ummmm And I just poured a glass of Shiraz......


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Boy you sure eat good!


tambo said:


> I grew all of this but the tenderloin.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

summerdaze said:


> I'm on the hunt for the perfect pizza place. I tried a new one tonight, and it was really good (and really expensive darn it) but it wasn't "the ONE". Now I'm having part of my dark choclate candy bar from last night. Ummmm And I just poured a glass of Shiraz......


Have you tried "Zong's"? The pizza and house wine has great reviews.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

I bet it would be SUPER incredible Doodle, but the delivery charge would probably kill me! LOL!


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Tonight I had a chicken burrito bowl at Chipotles. The food is always good, and they play really good music there! I ate there, and was groovin' to the music the whole time! (Much better then sittin' at home by myself with a plate of scrambled eggs in front of me)


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Good friends coming to dinner tonight. They've had a tough year with ill parents and such, so I like to give them a nice break when they can carve out some time. I've offered to help out with chores around their place, but they're too prideful... so all I can do for them is cook a decent meal.

They're getting lamb shanks braised in red wine and home grown canned tomatoes, topped with gremolata. Broiled sage Parmesan polenta sticks, roasted Brussels sprouts with garlic and lemon... side salad... apple pie a la mode for dessert.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Osso Buco is the best! Reminds me of my trip to Italy.

Your friends are very lucky!


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2013)

Hmm, my friends invited me over for an all you can eat Ramen noodle buffet and a bottomless glass of tap water.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm having left over veggie stirfry...brown and wild rice, carrots, celery, onion, cabbage, peas, green beans, sweet potato, tomato.

And fruit salad for dessert with apple, orange, walnut, cinnamon, sugar, greek yogurt, raisins, green grapes and a bit of roasted coconut.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

I didn't realize when I first posted here that this is in ST. I'm married - is it OK if I share my meals too or should I start a thread in Families?

Just to keep it on topic, I'm trying a new chicken enchilada casserole. My family loves chicken enchiladas but it takes so long to make it so I figured I'd try this. I've made it as the recipe said to but if it seems like it might work out, I'll change it to be the same ingredients as the one that we love but do it with this "lasagna" method rather than rolling.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Sure is OK Annsni--I don't think anyone's ever been carded at the ST door. But a word of warning; we like pictures. So once you get that on the table, snap a pic and post it!


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

Tommyice said:


> Sure is OK Annsni--I don't think anyone's ever been carded at the ST door. But a word of warning; we like pictures. So once you get that on the table, snap a pic and post it!


Will do! I'll post both the original and the casserole.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Tommyice said:


> Osso Buco is the best! Reminds me of my trip to Italy.
> 
> Your friends are very lucky!


I adore Osso Buco... but just try and find a veal shank around here.  They can be had, but I'm not prepared to pay the price. So it's lamb shanks instead -- which I love all the same! Lamb is easy to come by here. These shanks came from one of the neighbor's lambs. I'm just ready to get another one for the freezer, as they're in the thick of lambing now.

(Sorry, Raven12...) :awh:


----------



## bstuart29 (Jul 11, 2006)

On this cold day makin potato soup


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2013)

Something good to do on a rainy day. Made these 2 pizzas, one for dinner and one for supper. Man, this is what I'll miss most after I'm gone, pizza. Made the dough, used homemade salsa, run through a blender for sauce, and green peppers, onions, mushrooms and bacon for topping. 2 kinds of cheese, mozzarella and extra sharp cheddar. the mushrooms and bacon were store bought. Well, the cheese, too.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Nice looking pizzas as always, zong. 

It's clear out today but cold nonetheless, so a day of roasting for me. 

I roasted pumpkins I have left from harvest, onions and garlic to make a spicy pumpkin soup with coriander, curry, brown sugar and milk. If it snows, it will be nice having a nice hearty soup ready. May add some spicy sausage if I have some about. Also roasted some of the seeds to top the soup.

Tonight for dinner it's roasted Barramundi with steamed spinach and a salad.


----------



## bstuart29 (Jul 11, 2006)

Needed to use up the potatoes so made potato soup


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Baked chicken thighs, mashed potatoes, roasted baby carrots, lima beans and fresh strawberries for dessert


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

I went to the store tonight and got lots of fresh fruits and vegetables. I want to make some soups, and make fruit smoothies for breakfast. By the time I got home and lugged all the groceries into the house from the freezing cold (and snow) I didn't feel like makin' a darn thing. So... fried chicken breast from the deli, and a box of califlower in cheese sauce. TOMMOROW I will eat the healthy stuff!!


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

zong said:


> Something good to do on a rainy day. Made these 2 pizzas, one for dinner and one for supper. Man, this is what I'll miss most after I'm gone, pizza. Made the dough, used homemade salsa, run through a blender for sauce, and green peppers, onions, mushrooms and bacon for topping. 2 kinds of cheese, mozzarella and extra sharp cheddar. the mushrooms and bacon were store bought. Well, the cheese, too.


Oh.....MY! More food porn! I'm slobbercating over here!! Those look divine, Zong dear.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Homegrown greenbeans,potatoes and okra. Tenderloin from a deer I killed and butchered myself. Carrots and gravy.


----------



## SimplerTimez (Jan 20, 2008)

Tambo - YUM!! Gyah, now I will have to fix a real breakfast. My apple is looking a tad paltry in comparison dagnab it.

~ST


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Tambo tell me more about that tenderloin--how you cooked it and made the gravy. It looks so yuuuummmmmy!


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

I took a section of tender loin and cut it cross way into medallions. Salt,pepper,garlic powder and onion powder then dusted it with flour. I used the grease from the hog jowl I had for breakfast to fry it in. I know I know but I don't fry my food a lot. Fried it up then took it out and poured a little more grease in the skillet. Scraped up all the gibblets left in the skillet loose. I put the flour (left from coating the meat in the skillet. Stirred it around until it was brown then added water. I usually had half water half milk but I just uesd water this time. Stirred it around turned the heat off. Gravy thickened right up. Add salt and pepper. Dixie liked that the best.


----------



## homefire2007 (Sep 21, 2007)

tambo said:


> I took a section of tender loin and cut it cross way into medallions. Salt,pepper,garlic powder and onion powder then dusted it with flour. I used the grease from the hog jowl I had for breakfast to fry it in. I know I know but I don't fry my food a lot. Fried it up then took it out and poured a little more grease in the skillet. Scraped up all the gibblets left in the skillet loose. I put the flour (left from coating the meat in the skillet. Stirred it around until it was brown then added water. I usually had half water half milk but I just uesd water this time. Stirred it around turned the heat off. Gravy thickened right up. Add salt and pepper. Dixie liked that the best.


My grandmother cooked like this...the best tasting, melt in your mouth kind of cooking.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

My mother did too. She kept all her grease in a coffee can. Everything besides fish grease. Best cook around. Fried everything. She could cook the best fried chicken ever.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

OK Tambo you say that "I know I know" about using the hog jowl grease like it's a bad thing. It's still part of the bacon animal and that ain't bad


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Tommyice said:


> OK Tambo you say that "I know I know" about using the hog jowl grease like it's a bad thing. It's still part of the bacon animal and that ain't bad


That's a good thing because I used the left over hog jowl in my greenbeans!! Yum Yum They were so good!!:clap:


----------



## Suzyq2u (May 17, 2010)

I haven't a clue : / oops thought this was on the Families board ....doh


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Well, first I went through a fast food drive through and ordered a double Mcfatty burger -n- fries. There was only 1 car ahead of me, and I waited and waited and waited. I figured mine was sittin' on the counter and getting cold, and then thought "What am I doing!? I don't need to eat this crap!" So I pulled out of line and took off. I'm not proud of myself for that, but I just KNEW I was gonna get hard fries and a cold burger, plus they WERE slow as all get out, and I really DIDN"T need to be eating that!

So, I ended up at Chipotle's and got their chicken burrito bowl. All organic ingredients, seasoned well, MUCH healthier and delicious! My guilt disappeared.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

I lamb steak and pattypan squash sautÃ©ed with purple onions. 

(Why does spellcheck keep saying sautÃ©ed and pattypan are spell wrong - can't they spell?)


----------

